# Snuffles in 19 day old.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

My DS is 19 days old, and has been very snuffly today, it sounds very much like his nose is blocked, or that he is coming down with a cold.      Is there anything I can do to help him?  I've elevated the top of his moses basket, but I'm unsure if there is anything else? 

I've left a message on my HV's answerphone, (they're all out of office) and I'm not 100% sure on if I should turn to my HV or Dr. first.  

He also has oral thrush, and started on daktarin oral gel today (I'm fully BF and I'm on the Daktarin cream) ~ I'm not sure if it could be connected?

Marie xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

So lurly to see you posting here  

Snuffles are common. You can get some saline nasal drops from the chemist and use those. Or take him out for a walk in his pram. Also when you have a shower have him in the room with you (in his chair or moses basket) so that the steam can help to unblock his nose.

Also, if you have your central heating or fire on have a little window open and place a bowl with water in just by the radiator/ fire when on.

Hopefully he will be better in a couple of days

Let me know

jxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya jeanette, 

Many thanks for the advice ~ just been out for a nice walk with the pram, and when I have a bath later on, I'll have him in the room with me.    

He got a lot better once I'd added a bowl of water to the room ~ top tip  

Marie xx

ps ... I can't believe Molly is 18 months! Where does the time go?!


----------

